# Punctuality



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

It's a trait I admire. It's something I've polished over the years. Lately, though, I've really been screwing up getting out the door on time in the morning, just the last month or so, and I invariably show up about 10-15 minutes late. 

My boss this morning talked to me about it, noting that she herself doesn't even think it's a problem, as we're professionals, we don't punch the clock, things take a while to get moving anyway, and she herself is often late. However, it seems my tardiness is ruffling a coworker's precious feathers. Which I can understand. And I will tighten up my act.

I'm left wondering, though, who among my colleagues would want to make something of this? What's behind this? What's bothering them so much about it that they need to complain to my superior? And why not come to me first? 

Argh. People and the games they play. When do I get to retire!?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hate-uhs gonna hate!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Well, that's as good a simplistic answer as I could up with, I guess. 

Someday all the answers will come to me in a flash of enlightenment. Perhaps during my retirement ceremony. If they even give me one.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Punctuality is a way of showing respect to others. But I don't get going behind someone's back to ***** about it to a boss. 

What are you regularly showing up 10-15 minutes late for? Meetings or just getting into the office. Former is a problem; latter irrelevant.

Not sure 'screwing up in getting out the door' is much of an excuse!

B.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Latter. Just showing up in my office. No meetings or other expectations. 

And no, it's not an excuse. It's just the way it's been. Life has been throwing a curve ball consistently, e.g., spilled coffee and needing to change clothes at the last minute, unexpected frost on the car windows, etc. Just odd ball stuff. And I know all the stuff about being prepared and so on, and there's no real excuse, so tightening up my game shouldn't be a problem. My point is that it was perceived as a problem not by the person who should care, my boss, but by another worker. 

I'm used to being treated like the salaried professional I am, not a clock puncher. In other words, I put in the time to get the job done, and sometimes days are longer, sometimes shorter, and it shouldn't matter, performance-wise, that I'm a few minutes late to showing up behind my desk.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Duvel said:


> Latter. Just showing up in my office. No meetings or other expectations.
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm used to being treated like the salaried professional I am, not a clock puncher. In other words, I put in the time to get the job done, and sometimes days are longer, sometimes shorter, and it shouldn't matter, performance-wise, that I'm a few minutes late to showing up behind my desk.


It that case, I wholeheartedly agree with you. Grown-ups behave like you suggest in the last paragraph; little children go whining to the boss.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

Leave her  e-mails and voice-mails at 5:15.


----------



## nbj08 (Feb 6, 2015)

Duvel said:


> I've determined it's the office Nazi, *one of our lovely administrative assistants* who likes to run a tight ship. Well, whatever. Now I know whom I cannot trust. I might start showing up 15 minutes early and start monitoring this person's arrival. *I notice this person is also the first person out the door at 5 o'clock sharp.*


In my limited office experience, this does not surprise me.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Duvel said:


> I've determined it's the office Nazi, one of our lovely administrative assistants who likes to run a tight ship. Well, whatever. Now I know whom I cannot trust. I might start showing up 15 minutes early and start monitoring this person's arrival. I notice this person is also the first person out the door at 5 o'clock sharp.


While I treat our administrative assistants with great respect, one who thought it behoved them to regard me as any part of a ship that it was any part of his or her function to 'run' would be in for a rude awakening!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Duvel said:


> I've determined it's the office Nazi, one of our lovely administrative assistants who likes to run a tight ship. Well, whatever. Now I know whom I cannot trust. I might start showing up 15 minutes early and start monitoring this person's arrival. I notice this person is also the first person out the door at 5 o'clock sharp.


I am frankly rather surprised that your line manager would validate such behaviour by reporting the complaint to you.

I will echo Mr Balfour's sentiment (good to have you back, by the way, Mr B) that an administrative assistant who felt that they perhaps managed my diary, or my comings and goings were theirs to log, would be dissuaded from such a notion.

All of this said, I am never late for anything - pull yourself together man!


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

I must admit that I can't stand lateness! However, I'm more concerned about my own punctuality than that of others, unless I've agreed to meet a person at a certain time and they're late! I certainly wouldn't mind if a colleague was late into work, as long as it doesn't impact on me. I certainly wouldn't complain about it.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Sorry?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Crap. I haven't had enough coffee. This getting up earlier just to get to work on time is inhumane.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Out of interest, what time do you get up......?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

... 0530


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Duvel said:


> ... 0530


Snap. I get into work at about 0745.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

My official office start time is 0800. I was here this morning at 0745 with bells on--jacket, tie, pressed wool flannels, argyle socks, and loafers. And what d'ya know. Nobody else here.

The commute is a quick 20-30 minutes, depending on whether I walk or take transit. Walking, believe it or not, is faster. But I need a lot of time to wind myself up in the morning.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Chouan said:


> I must admit that I can't stand lateness! However, I'm more concerned about my own punctuality than that of others, unless I've agreed to meet a person at a certain time and they're late! I certainly wouldn't mind if a colleague was late into work, as long as it doesn't impact on me. I certainly wouldn't complain about it.


My precise feelings on the subject...


----------



## clark_kent (Aug 26, 2015)

Duvel said:


> And why not come to me first?


Hm... would this really have been the better approach for the suspect to take?

Speaking in the context of professionalism, if I don't sign your paycheck or I'm not above you in terms of position and power, is it in my place to call you out on punctuality? I didn't hire you.

I personally like to avoid fights and confrontation at ALL cost! I wouldn't be able to bring up such an issue to a coworker unless we were on very good terms to the point of friendship; even then I'll pass the comment jokingly in a casual conversation.

(I'm just trying to understand things from the perspective of the "snitch")


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

This is a good point. I think you're right. I think I said this simply out of frustration over not understanding the motive. Is it professional jealousy? I seem to be doing a great job, from all feedback I'm receiving. And yet, there's nobody in a position like mine in my office, so I'm not even sure how professional jealousy could arise.



clark_kent said:


> Hm... would this really have been the better approach for the suspect to take?
> 
> Speaking in the context of professionalism, if I don't sign your paycheck or I'm not above you in terms of position and power, is it in my place to call you out on punctuality? I didn't hire you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Hurray! Beat the clock again today. And everyone else in. I'll show them!


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a fairly low tolerance for lateness, a trait I inherited from my mother (who was manically punctual).

Something I started doing quite a few years ago - I think in response to some article I read - was rising much, much earlier than "necessary". In my case, about 3 hours prior to anyplace I have to be. 

The idea is to have an enjoyable, relaxing morning, even on work days. You rise, have a leisurely breakfast, perhaps read the news, enjoy some coffee, and have a full morning before heading out the door; it's a great stress-reducer. My usual "before work" routine now includes a one hour walk.

When I was single (15+ years ago) I always rose at 4am (I'd retire around 9-10pm), which isn't really possible now, but I still like an early start - when noon rolls around, it's nice to have already had a full day. Much better than my previous habit (started in college) of sleeping as late as possible, showering furiously, and then running out the door with a "breakfast bar" to consume en route, trusting in the department lounge to provide instant coffee upon arrival; that is no way to live.

DH


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I agree. I much prefer a leisurely start to the work day. It has been my usual habit, but I had an odd month of slipping out of the habit. New job, lots of pressure, very tired. I think it all caught up to me, and I fell to sleeping late. 

No more. Back to my old good habits.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

I've reached the age -- at least I blame it on age -- where I awaken at 5 every morning, no alarm clock needed. Since my workday doesn't begin until about 10, it gives me plenty of time to do things I've really come to enjoy. The dog and I do a couple of miles around the neighborhood; I brew some coffee when we return; read the paper section by section; get my daughter off to school; and then prepare for work. It's comfortable, stress-free, with no rushing about.

Of course, I'm ready to pass out by 11 p.m.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

11 pm! Good grief, I'm lucky if I can make it to 9.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Reading through this thread is on at least one level, positively shocking to me. Admittedly I have occasionally been accused of a bent towards anal retentiveness and I am part of an 'older generation,' known for it's perhaps quaint standards of compliance, but in more than 40 years as a full time participant in the work force, I can't recall a single instance of not being on time, other than times I advised my employer(s) in advance of circumstances that would preclude me being there at the scheduled time! Is this really all that unusual/rare? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> Reading through this thread is on at least one level, positively shocking to me. Admittedly I have occasionally been accused of a bent towards anal retentiveness and I am part of an 'older generation,' known for it's perhaps quaint standards of compliance, but in more than 40 years as a full time participant in the work force, I can't recall a single instance of not being on time, other than times I advised my employer(s) in advance of circumstances that would preclude me being there at the scheduled time! Is this really all that unusual/rare? :icon_scratch:


One of the habits that became ingrained in my whilst at sea was that one is never, never, never late for one's watch! It is a very hard habit to break!


----------



## clark_kent (Aug 26, 2015)

You guys inspire me. I have something to add to my goals list for "2016 - The Year of No Excuses!"

I'll get a head start now and make it a duty to NEVER go anywhere late again! I'll also start getting into the habit of, "early to bed, early to rise..."


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Well, you are just too good, sir! I find that commendable. I think, for one thing, that we are all biologically programmed a little differently. I also think that it is not entirely natural for everyone to follow an imposed time schedule. I know that I need much more sleep than many people. I've always been that way.

I also don't beat myself for the occasional lapse. I hold myself to the standard of being on time to work, but sometimes there simply IS an excuse--life happens, e.g., traffic jams, bad weather, a heel breaks.



eagle2250 said:


> Reading through this thread is on at least one level, positively shocking to me. Admittedly I have occasionally been accused of a bent towards anal retentiveness and I am part of an 'older generation,' known for it's perhaps quaint standards of compliance, but in more than 40 years as a full time participant in the work force, I can't recall a single instance of not being on time, other than times I advised my employer(s) in advance of circumstances that would preclude me being there at the scheduled time! Is this really all that unusual/rare? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Duvel said:


> Well, you are just too good, sir! I find that commendable. I think, for one thing, that we are all biologically programmed a little differently. I also think that it is not entirely natural for everyone to follow an imposed time schedule. I know that I need much more sleep than many people. I've always been that way.
> 
> I also don't beat myself for the occasional lapse. I hold myself to the standard of being on time to work, but sometimes there simply IS an excuse--life happens, e.g., traffic jams, bad weather, a heel breaks.


Indeed, external influences can have an effect, but even if beyond my control I still get really stressed if I am going to be late.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

clark_kent said:


> You guys inspire me. I have something to add to my goals list for "2016 - The Year of No Excuses!"
> 
> I'll get a head start now and make it a duty to NEVER go anywhere late again! I'll also start getting into the habit of, "early to bed, early to rise..."


Now you're taking things too far! After retiring with a skinfull at 2330 it is still possible to rise for work at 0530.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Duvel said:


> Well, you are just too good, sir! I find that commendable. I think, for one thing, that we are all biologically programmed a little differently. I also think that it is not entirely natural for everyone to follow an imposed time schedule. I know that I need much more sleep than many people. I've always been that way.
> 
> I also don't beat myself for the occasional lapse. I hold myself to the standard of being on time to work, but sometimes there simply IS an excuse--life happens, e.g., traffic jams, bad weather, a heel breaks.





Chouan said:


> Indeed, external influences can have an effect, but even if beyond my control I still get really stressed if I am going to be late.


I'm not sure the internalized need to be on time is biological, but rather a result of how we were raised and the core values with which we were programed. Back in the 1950's kids were seen, not heard; parental rules were absolute, being on time was not an option, but rather a requirement and that standard was rigorously reinforced by future Drill/Training instructors. Being on time, for some of us, never was an attempt at "being too good!" We were simply programmed that way. Talk to my kids...they will quickly enlighten you, saying "Dad is way too controlling, too structured. He doesn't know how to have a good time." I don't think that equates to "being too good."


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Perhaps. What I hear from you is an arbitrary imposition of societal norms and expectations on natural biophysical rhythms or inclinations. 

I believe we are "programmed" physiologically and genetically to respond to certain rhythms of the day and the season. Most of how we think we have to behave, e.g., get up on time and be at work by 8, etc., is arbitrarily imposed and not necessarily natural or even best for us.

For the record, I have been on time and even early every day since this issue came up. I'm back to my old habits, however arbitrary and cruel this routine still may seem to me.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh sorry, when did this thread start? :tongue2:

I people aren't waiting for you, and you're not depriving anyone of anything, I don't see the problem beyond that slight appearance of impropriety. It can be taken as an affront, so it's always good to display some token acknowledgement of transgression as opposed to entitlement. I always do the watch check and fake surprised look...

I have presenteeism, so I'm constantly staying late to make up for showing up late, despite not really needing to. It's just an ethical vestige from the days of hourly work.


----------



## DJO1961 (Dec 9, 2012)

I find (too often) that I run a little late because I always think I have time for "one more thing" before I leave for an appointment. However, if I am going to be even a minute late, I call ahead to let my appointment know I will be a few minutes late. Often I am still on time.


----------

